# LA, CA - ID A3839511, Saber - F 2YO-sweet



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Crossposted

From: Best Friends Animal Society - LA
Date: Jul 9, 2008 5:49 PM


“SABER” will STUN you with her looks! She is super sweet, very docile and a total love!!
ID A3839511, Female, 2 years


Please see her pictures here:
http://apps.rockyou.com/rockyou.swf?instanceid=116591833
Located at: 

Baldwin Park Animal Shelter 
4275 N.Elton
Baldwin Park, CA 91706 
(626) 962-3577
http://animalcare. lacounty. gov/ or http://petharbor. com/



Hours:
Monday – Thursday 12 PM – 7 PM
Friday and Saturday 10 AM – 5 PM
Closed Sundays and Holidays

Directions:
Exit 605 Freeway at Ramona.


Shelter is located off of Ramona, between Maine and Puente Ave.



Jessica Cliver
Best Friends Animal Society
Los Angeles Programs
www. bestfriends. org
www. network. bestfriends. org
www. myspace. com/bestfriendsanimalsociety
A better world through kindness to animals.


----------



## Fangz (Jun 10, 2008)

Is it just me or does she look like a wolf hybrid ?









She is absolutely georgous !


----------



## bluetick (Apr 28, 2007)

Fangz, it's not just you! She does have a wolfish look to her.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

She is an absolute BEAUTY! 
And whoever put that video link together did a brilliant job with choosing a song to go with her pictures. If that doesn't work to find her a new forever home....


----------

